# Marine Week Jump



## F.CASTLE (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.dvidshub.net/video/146650/air-jump#.T9oVDY4Rb8t

Marines jump out of a CH-53E Super Stallion during demos at Marine Week Cleveland. Group A jumps comes to the ground. Next group gears up and boards. Group B goes up and then makes a jump. Not sure what unit this is. This was posted by an 0321 page on FB. Also, when did they start issuing ops core helmet? Cool video nonetheless, nice to see Marines getting jumps in.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 14, 2012)

Typical Recon, getting all the fun toys and jobs, leaving none for the rest of the Corps


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jun 16, 2012)

Lat Move Homie!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 16, 2012)

I did, into the civie world and college


----------



## FatGrat (Jun 16, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> Lat Move Homie!


Do you speak from experience?


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, but isn't it common sense? You gotta play to pay dude. Wanna jump? Gotta bust your ass to get to a unit that jumps. Wanna get better gear? Same thing. Etc Etc.

Isn't that why you're attending A&S? Cause you wanna play with the big boys and do all the cool guy shit....


----------



## FatGrat (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, that is exactly why.  Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 17, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> Yes, but isn't it common sense? You gotta play to pay dude. Wanna jump? Gotta bust your ass to get to a unit that jumps. Wanna get better gear? Same thing. Etc Etc.
> 
> Isn't that why you're attending A&S? Cause you wanna play with the big boys and do all the cool guy shit....


 
I know brother, just giving some friendly shit talk is all. Were it not for mom's cancer/untimely death I'd be in MARSOC right now. Life takes you in places you'd least expect sometimes.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jun 17, 2012)

Dude, if I came off as a prick I didn't mean it that way. Just shooting the shit. I EAS'ed and decided to put in a Lat Move package! 

Sorry about your Mum, mate. Same thing happened to me few years back.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 17, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> Dude, if I came off as a prick I didn't mean it that way. Just shooting the shit. I EAS'ed and decided to put in a Lat Move package!
> 
> Sorry about your Mum, mate. Same thing happened to me few years back.


 
Easy there brother, you NEVER came off as a dick and I never took it that way. Told my own sad lil story not as a guilt trip onto you, but just explaining how I came about where I am now is all. For the record I'm past it all and am gonna come back into the military in a year or two, AF PJ route, can't keep a Marine down! :)


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jun 17, 2012)

Show those Fly Boys how Marines do things.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 17, 2012)

Semper Yut Yut!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 18, 2012)

Oorah, yut yut, Semper Fi, devildog!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 18, 2012)

You did NOT just double D me!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 20, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> Typical Recon, getting all the fun toys and jobs, leaving none for the rest of the Corps


Based on my totally uninformed and barely-educated obersvation, this is probably MARSOC.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 20, 2012)

They get all the fun toys and missions too in the Corps


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jun 20, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Based on my totally uninformed and barely-educated obersvation, this is probably MARSOC.


 
Ya, you got the uninformed and barely educated part right. It's 3rd Force, Boot.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 20, 2012)

OH SNAP! Someone dropping some serious hate! Next your gonna call him a shower shoe or even worse a poolie!


----------



## 18C4V (Jun 20, 2012)

MMPS....nice!!!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 20, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> Ya, you got the uninformed and barely educated part right. It's 3rd Force, Boot.


Damnit!  I got that wrong but you don't have to be mean about it!


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jun 20, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Damnit! I got that wrong but you don't have to be mean about it!


 


12/5 Homie


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 21, 2012)

Lolz, love terminal lance. He was over at pendleton back August last year signing autographs and shit, he was a cool dude. Let him know he was almost always dead on with how things are in the Corps. Think some people were surprised a Sgt (me) was a fan of his, but hell he had snco's come up and give him praise lol!


----------



## CDG (Jun 21, 2012)

That's because Terminal Lance secretly is a SNCO.  In fact, he is the most senior SNCO.  http://www.duffelblog.com/2012/05/terminal-lance-creator-revealed-sergeant-major-marine-corps/


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL, yea I saw that, made me do a double take before I caught on to the fact they were fucking with all of us, would have been damned funny if it had been true. I should have caught on before hand, no one who has gotten all the way to SGT.MAJ of the Marine Corps within the last 20 or so years would fully get or know half the jokes in those comics


----------

